# New Software on D12-100? 0x1237?



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 3 TVs in my set-up that use a D12-100 SD box. I noticed when I hit the guide button that a banner came up saying I had some new features with improved search. I checked the software version on 2 of my SD boxes and it says D12-100 0x1237 Mon 8/20/12. I have done some googling, but can't find any mention of new software for D12s? Do I have a scoop here?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

BigJ said:


> I have 3 TVs in my set-up that use a D12-100 SD box. I noticed when I hit the guide button that a banner came up saying I had some new features with improved search. I checked the software version on 2 of my SD boxes and it says D12-100 0x1237 Mon 8/20/12. I have done some googling, but can't find any mention of new software for D12s? Do I have a scoop here?


Possibly. Firmware Watcher lists 0x1217 as the current software for the D12-100s.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll check but if there is anything, it's likely just minor maintenance.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I saw that download last week. I believe this update was to darken the channels you don't recieve which highlights the channels you do recieve.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

One of the changes is more comprehensive diagnostics/system test like the R15/R16s and Hx2x receivers.


----------



## tvropro (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a D-10 200 that got an update on 8/14, 0x1237. It now has the guide where it greys out channels you don't receive. Funny thing is it shows channels highlighted that if it worked right should be active on my sub. When I go there it shows 721, LOL I guess the upgrade has bugs :eek2:


----------

